# Trying to get Samba share to show up on Windows machine

## kwilliams0

Hello,

I have set up Samba, in a close to accurate configuration, but I am missing something, as I cannot get it to show up in my windows "netowork" list (which is require to contnect my WD HD Live Media Server).

As background, I can get to the samba shares just fine over IP address, just not via hostname.

The output from testparm -s:

 *Quote:*   

> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
> 
> rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
> 
> Processing section "[homes]"
> ...

 

when I run: smbclient -L zalman, I see:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Domain=[HOMENETWORK] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.5.15]
> 
> 	Sharename       Type      Comment
> ...

 

Given the above, I think it's the naming service that's having problems, however in the log for the nmb daemon (/var/log/samba/log.nmbd) everything looks correct:

 *Quote:*   

> [2013/03/23 23:27:17.638984,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:71(terminate)
> 
>   Got SIGTERM: going down...
> 
> [2013/03/23 23:27:17,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:857(main)
> ...

 

Finally, on my windows machine, I can browse and see everything via IP address.  If I try to ping "zalman"  or "zalman.homenetwork", I get nothing though.  Any ideas what could cause this?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

This guy has an excellent Samba How-To which you might find of help. He's an Ubuntu user, but I have not seen anything as easy to follow. I'm hoping to try it out when I am back at home in a few weeks:

Samba How To.

BTW, his IPTABLES tutorial is also excellent and I'm hoping to adapt it to Gentoo on my main laptop in the near future (I'm currently using UFW).

----------

